# Healing and Wellbeing > Spirituality, Religion and Faith >  >  Remember

## Daisy55

1 Thessalonians 5:17. 
Pray without ceasing 

A reminder came to my window right where I sit today.

----------


## Chantellabella

Awesome!

----------

